# Beretta Classic Sport series?



## sunray (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello, I have an opportunity top put my hands on Beretta 92 FS Inox, it has "Classic Sport" engraved on frame (pic related).
It's probably Europe production, has marks "BF" and "PSF" on the other side of the slide too. S/N is type of: L817xx Z".
3-dot regulated red sights, enlarged magazine release button, some kind of better recoil spring, fine trigger, additional 20 rounds magazine.
Can't find any information about it. Is it aftermarket customization, or was it Beretta custom series. Is it worth more than standard Inox?
I will add more photos tomorrow.


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Try checking the serial number here:

Firearm Technical Data Search


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not think that was factory. I have been a Beretta fanatic for years, specifically concerning the 92 series. I have ownd over 25 Beretta 92 variants over the years. I have never seen that before. With the font and the way it is engraved, I think that was either done by someone themselves, or possibly it's tuned by some specific gun smith that then put that on because of his work. All I can say. I do not believe that to be factory.


----------



## sunray (Oct 16, 2015)

xotech said:


> Try checking the serial number here:


No match, and as a non-US resident i can not create account to ask them directly.



Shipwreck said:


> I do not think that was factory. I have been a Beretta fanatic for years, specifically concerning the 92 series. I have ownd over 25 Beretta 92 variants over the years. I have never seen that before. With the font and the way it is engraved, I think that was either done by someone themselves, or possibly it's tuned by some specific gun smith that then put that on because of his work. All I can say. I do not believe that to be factory.


Yep I also wonder if it is factory made one, but I would love to get a email contact with someone from Beretta (Europe preferrable, as I guess it's Italy production).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone changed out that rear sight. Or, it IS possible that it is/was some sort of regional model. But, I just don't see that being factory engraving. I don't think you will ever find out


----------

